# Jtable auslesen



## yidaki (3. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ne dringliche Frage. ich möchte eine JTable, der mit Inhalt gefüllt ist wieder auslesen. Am besten jede spalte einer reihe und dann die nächste reihe,....

ich hab leider keine Methode gefunden mit der es gehen könnte, währe echt dankbar für jede Hilfe...

gruss


----------



## yidaki (3. November 2004)

getValueAt(i,i)... damit klapptz


thx


----------



## mtk-flo (20. Mai 2005)

wie bekomm ich raus, wieviel spalten bzw reihen die jtable hat ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials205605.html

Gruß tom


----------

